# comment supprimer un dossier



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2007)

bonjour,
 il y a quelque temps j'ai voulu installer w\Windows Media Player 9 pour mac.
je ne sais pourquoi ca n'a pas marche j'ai glisse le dossier dans la poubelle et lorsque je veux la vider j'ai un refus car il y aurait un element  qui me met la pagaille.
*Impossible d'effectuer l'operation ; l'element "htm" est utilise*
je ne vois pas ce qui se passe par je ne suis pas en train d'utilise Windows Media Player


----------



## Kukana (28 Septembre 2007)

essaye de redémarrer ne lancer aucun programmes et vider la poubelle


----------



## numsix (28 Septembre 2007)

Si le probleme persiste apr&#232;s un redemrrage, vide la corbeille en mode s&#233;curis&#233; (si tu es sous tiger) ou ouvre le terminal et tape :

sudo rm -r ~/.Trash/*

cette commande te demandera ton mot de passe.


----------



## koeklin (28 Septembre 2007)

un petit coup de réparation des autorisations , ça fait pas de mal non plus et ça règle bien des problèmes:
Applications>utilitaires>utilitaires de disque>vérifier et réparer les autorisations


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2007)

numsix a dit:


> Si le probleme persiste après un redemrrage, vide la corbeille en mode sécurisé (si tu es sous tiger) ou ouvre le terminal et tape :
> 
> sudo rm -r ~/.Trash/*
> 
> cette commande te demandera ton mot de passe.


 

 je veux bien essayer mais comme je debute je ne connais pas le chemin pour faire tout ca.
Peux-tu par des phrases simples et en me guidant , me donner la marche?
je te remercie 
et   desolee si je te semble Idiote, mais comme je t'ai dit je debute sur MAC


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Septembre 2007)

Tu ouvres une fenêtre dans le finder, tu vas dans applications, puis dans utililaires. 
Dans ce sous-dossier, il y a le Terminal. Tu double-clic dessus, puis tu colles le code suivant: 


```
sudo rm -r ~/.Trash/*
```

Il ne te reste plus qu'a cliquer sur entrée, puis entrer ton mot de passe.


----------



## soifdemac (30 Septembre 2007)

Première chose à faire :
Tu vas (dans le Finder) ouvrir "rechercher" dans la la fenêtre "Fichier"
Dans rechercher, tu tapes Windows Media Player 9.
Tu verras si quelque part il reste des éléments de ce fichier.
S'il en reste, tu le (ou les) mets à la poubelle et ensuite tu vides la poubelle.
Bien souvent le système bloque parce qu'il reste tout simplement un élément.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Tu ouvres une fenêtre dans le finder, tu vas dans applications, puis dans utililaires.
> Dans ce sous-dossier, il y a le Terminal. Tu double-clic dessus, puis tu colles le code suivant:
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai compris mais le souciest autre.
il y a 6 mois j'ai voulu modifier le mot de passe de ma session (je pense meme supprimer) pour que "je ne me rappelle plus la raison et grand mal m'en a pris car depuis lorsque l'on me demande mon mot de passe je fais simplement OK sans rien taper et ca marche pour tout ce qui est mise a jour, mais aujourd'hui pour faire la manip que tu me demandes ca marche pas cela me met plein de message et surtout que je dois mettre le mot de passe mais gros *HIC* meme celui que j'ai enleve ne marche plus, j'ai voulu reinitialiser mon mot de passe mais il ne demande l'ancien et il ne me le reconnais pas
donc je pense qu'il me faut resoudre ce probleme en tout premier.
mais il faut me guider avec des mots simple et comme une gamine PAS A PAS
merci mille fois de votre comprehension


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2007)

soifdemac a dit:


> Première chose à faire :
> Tu vas (dans le Finder) ouvrir "rechercher" dans la la fenêtre "Fichier"
> Dans rechercher, tu tapes Windows Media Player 9.
> Tu verras si quelque part il reste des éléments de ce fichier.
> ...


j'ai fait il y avait effectivement des elements j'ai mis a la poubelle mais ca ne marche pas alors j'ai essaye la methode propose en suivant
MAIS MERCI quand meme


----------

